# Big ERC



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2015)

I didnt take many pics today but my wife took a few. After yesterday she wouldn't let me go alone. 

I mispoke when I told @gvwp I had a 32"er at the flare because it's a little more. Showing 33" here but measured at the widest closer to 36.



 



 





I got 3 smaller ones out also the smallest being 23 DBH other two were 27 & 28 but they were all longer nice and straight longest one 21' but I'll have to buck it at about 13' to maximize yield. 

It's not like normal logging having to cut below ground level where the tree was blow down but 1/3 of the root ball is still in the ground. Real hard on chains!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2015)

Pretty nifty! I would think ERC might be one of the tougher trees to process on a mill... Those deep furrows seem like they might make you think a bit more than your standard round log. Of course, since I don't know Shinola about milling, I may be completely wrong.

What's the big outlet for this timber? Outdoor decking, fence posts, etc?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2015)

Man, that's a beauty Kev. I can smell it here.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 8, 2015)

nice big fatty kevin good catch


----------



## gvwp (Jun 8, 2015)

Ohhhh boy! Thats sure perty! Love those big Cedar trees. Beautiful color in that big boy too! Nice score Kevin!


----------



## SENC (Jun 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I don't know Shinola about milling


As long as you can distinguish shinola from the brown stuff, you're ok, doc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> As long as you can distinguish shinola from the brown stuff, you're ok, doc.


"Lord loves a working man..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> What's the big outlet for this timber?



I use most of it and sell to a select few old timers here. Siding, fencing, decking etc. but the wide flitches on sides of the pith of this one will be mostly NE 2.5 to 3" tops that I will turn into tables when they dry ~ 1 to 1.5 years (cedar dries very fast especially in this heat).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 8, 2015)

Thats a Texas size ERC!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like some real special logs
Dave


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2015)

Beautiful stuff. Nice coloring. All kinds of uses for ERC. Chuck


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2015)

Can't stop itching my eyes, and my lungs hurt just looking at these pics. LOL Yea i love this stuff, but i can't hardly look at it before it tears my up.:(


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 9, 2015)

We're happy to get a 12" DBH Eastern red-cedar after 75-100 years growth. Could you tell a ring count if time allows Kevin?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> We're happy to get a 12" DBH Eastern red-cedar after 75-100 years growth.



I can't even imagine that with ERC are you talking about _juniperus virginiana_? Even above 7500 MSL it should get larger than 12" DBH at that age unless it's a desert mountain range and I don't think this species is found in them are they? Yes I will count the rings I planned on it anyway.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, _Juniperous virginiana_, they take off about year 10 then grow at a common rate for 30-40 years. Then the growth rate just drops off. However, most are very smooth without buttress or deep fissures. Maybe a soil issue or just simply the genetic strain we have in our area.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Pretty nifty! I would think ERC might be one of the tougher trees to process on a mill... Those deep furrows seem like they might make you think a bit more than your standard round log. Of course, since I don't know Shinola about milling, I may be completely wrong.



Meant to reply to this part other day too ... you are exactly correct. Milling ERC is it's own animal unless you get the rare ERC logs that grew like a 'normal' log. Not very common although I do run into entire stands of them on occassion. ERC even has its own scale that is useless for any other species.

Moral of the story? Doc knows shinola about milling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice log, Kevin. I know where some decent ones are here, but certainly nothing that big.


----------



## CodyC (Jun 11, 2015)

That's definitely a nice ERC log, Kevin. I'm surprised there is so little heart rot being that size, too. It seems like all the big ones I luck in to are nearly worthless due to heart rot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2015)

CodyC said:


> That's definitely a nice ERC log, Kevin. I'm surprised there is so little heart rot being that size, too. It seems like all the big ones I luck in to are nearly worthless due to heart rot.



I find my share of those too but I admit I seem to luck into more than my fair share of big solids ones.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

